# What am I doing wrong? RANT



## SouthernMystery (Feb 20, 2011)

I really just want to know what I'm doing wrong that everyone always has to have a freaking attitude and have a problem with me. Recently in class this little boy was like "tayla, I love you, but you have to stop that" Really? Stop defending myself for when people sit here and talk about me. When people gang up on me, you want me to just roll over and play dead? Erm no. I'm just fed up. I'm sorry if this isn't the section to rant or just say how you truely feel, but it's really starting to bother me and effect me.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm a little lost  are people giving u a hard time in school or on GP?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I'm a little lost  are people giving u a hard time in school or on GP?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


>


I wish she would answer  if she is getting picked on in school she needs someone to talk to. All these bullies bullying other kids is a serious problem.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Please utilize the report button for anything and everything even remotely offensive. Preferably the earlier the better so the staff of this website can handle it accordingly before it reaches a head and really flusters you like it obviously has right now. If the staff is doing their job, they will handle all reports within a 2 hour time frame as well as follow up with you on their progress along the way.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

everyone is not going to see eye to eye its very obvious many on here have different views someimes ya gotta let things slide but if they are being rude and out of line just report. On the other hand the child members are listed as such on here so we can identify them and we should be the ones acting like adults with them, provoking and poking at a child member is really not a tasteful thing to be doing.


----------



## SouthernMystery (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm sorry, but this is going on at school


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

honey you cant pay any attention to bullies.... they will just drag you down because they are unhappy with themselves


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just keep standing up for yourself and don't let people walk all over you. If your friends are real friends then they won't mind.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Consider this a time in your life of 'character building' - it sucks now but you'll see why later on... You'll go further in life than they will, trust me. Just remember, this too shall pass, you'll be at the top of the game & stronger later in life for it.

Most bullies are miserable in their own lives or get bullied by parents, siblings at home. Remember someone out there always has it worse.

Hang in there & stay strong


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

SouthernMystery said:


> I'm sorry, but this is going on at school


Have you told your mom and dad what u are going thru? Please do so honey....don't let this bullying get the best of you. I am here for you to talk even though you don't know me. I have a little girl who is 9 and ask her everyday if anyone is bothering her. We all can be here to help you overcome this. Bullying has totally got out of hand at schools and children are cruel. We need to take bullying seriously today. To many children aren't getting the help they need or can get and they are taking matters into there own hands. You have to tell someone at home and school what is going on. Don't be scared kiddo. Stand up for youself! Be as tuff as our breed of dogs.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I reacted to the bullies,and i n the long run,it is part of the precursor to a very long life of pain,both to me and others.
had I the ability to know what I know, and turn back father time,I would seek an intervention from a guidance counselor or P.E coach parent or older friend who can relate,help or just console.
my path,and that of so many as A result of bullying is not the one that would serve you well.
find an outlet,take advantage of it,and grow from it.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

william williamson said:


> I reacted to the bullies,and i n the long run,it is part of the precursor to a very long life of pain,both to me and others.
> had I the ability to know what I know, and turn back father time,I would seek an intervention from a guidance counselor or P.E coach parent or older friend who can relate,help or just console.
> my path,and that of so many as A result of bullying is not the one that would serve you well.
> find an outlet,take advantage of it,and grow from it.


WW3, that is great advice for her! Taylor, I think you should take WW's advice if the problem is getting out of hand. Don't let anything anyone says about you or to you get you down though. I like to say, "It ain't that serious, it could be worse, and it will get better." In truth, it will! High school sucks, trust me I remember how it was, but you are almost out of there


----------



## cboyd0606 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just know that those people bullying you are going to be the ones that pay in the long run... You are going to be successful and they are going to have nothing going for them in their lives... that's what happens to people that don't respect others. I used to get rubber-bands and such shot at me in high school, so i know it sucks getting bullied. Be the better person and get help if it is really serious... If not just look at them and say "You're sad, if you need a friend this badly find a different way to show it"

I hope things get better for you


----------

